
TCache – Scalable Data-Aware Java Caching Within the JVM Heap - andygrunwald
http://tech.trivago.com/2015/10/15/tcache/
======
dinesh_babu
So Guava on steroids?

~~~
andygrunwald
Yep. This is it. In the last days a lot of changes were merged. Have a look at
[https://github.com/trivago/triava](https://github.com/trivago/triava)

